# Ad on the frontpage



## Asmo (Nov 10, 2011)

On the left I´ve an ad about "Poker strategy from Poker Listings" I bought an account just to avoid this. How can I get rid of this thing?

Asmo


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2011)

I think there are some settings in your options for that purpose.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Asmo (Nov 10, 2011)

I´ve done that, but I can´t get rid of this one.

Asmo


----------



## Umbran (Nov 11, 2011)

That is a little odd.  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], did you intend that subscribers couldn't turn off the new left sidebar ad?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2011)

No, it's a permissions issue.  I'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm getting banner ads up top, and I'm a subscriber.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 14, 2011)

Dragonhelm said:


> I'm getting banner ads up top, and I'm a subscriber.




Being a subscriber doesn't automatically turn off ads - it just gives you the ability to do so yourself.  

Please check: Settings > Edit Options > Scroll down to the bottom of the page, and there's a radio button for "disable header ad" second from the bottom.  Is it checked to Yes?


----------



## Dragonhelm (Nov 14, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Being a subscriber doesn't automatically turn off ads - it just gives you the ability to do so yourself.
> 
> Please check: Settings > Edit Options > Scroll down to the bottom of the page, and there's a radio button for "disable header ad" second from the bottom.  Is it checked to Yes?




Yeah, it's set to Yes.

I had the ads off before when I first signed on as a copper subscriber.  I then upped to silver, but the timing doesn't match up with the change.  It's only been the last couple of weeks.

Color me confused.

EDIT:  Just noticed I'm not listed as a subscriber!  Doubly confused!


----------



## Umbran (Nov 14, 2011)

Dragonhelm said:


> EDIT:  Just noticed I'm not listed as a subscriber!  Doubly confused!




But that explains the issue - non-subscribers cannot block ads.  I presume that there was an issue processing your subscription.  That's a job for [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] !


----------



## Morrus (Nov 14, 2011)

Dragonhelm said:


> EDIT:  Just noticed I'm not listed as a subscriber!  Doubly confused!




What do you mean by "listed as"?  We don't maintain a list anywhere (at least not anywhere public).

The AdminCP confirms you're a silver subscriber.  You can check to see if you can search or download ZEITGEIST stuff, etc.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Nov 15, 2011)

Umbran said:


> But that explains the issue - non-subscribers cannot block ads.  I presume that there was an issue processing your subscription.  That's a job for [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] !




Yeah, at least we know why that is.  The question remains, then, why I'm not showing up as a silver subscriber.




Morrus said:


> What do you mean by "listed as"?  We don't maintain a list anywhere (at least not anywhere public).




Under my user name, it just says Registered User.  It doesn't say Silver Subscriber.



> The AdminCP confirms you're a silver subscriber.  You can check to see if you can search or download ZEITGEIST stuff, etc.




I was able to download Zeitgeist #2, the Dying Skyseer (97 pages for the 4e version, right?).  So I think that's in order.

Thanks for helping me figure this out, guys.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 15, 2011)

Dragonhelm said:


> Yeah, at least we know why that is.  The question remains, then, why I'm not showing up as a silver subscriber.
> 
> Under my user name, it just says Registered User.  It doesn't say Silver Subscriber.




Have you set it to say that?  It doesn't do so automatically.  You have to choose it.



> I was able to download Zeitgeist #2, the Dying Skyseer (97 pages for the 4e version, right?).




So, yes, you are clearly a subscriber.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Nov 15, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Have you set it to say that?  It doesn't do so automatically.  You have to choose it.




Aha!  That probably changed when my old copper subscription ran out.  So I have that fixed now.

However, making that change did not affect the ads at the top of the screen.  I'm still seeing them.  

I tried clearing my cache, but no dice (pardon the pun).  I also looked in multiple browsers (Firefox, IE, Chrome, Safari, and Opera) and the ad persists in each one.



> So, yes, you are clearly a subscriber.




Good deal.  Search is also working fine, and my community supporter status is showing as active.  So yeah, those are good signs.  


EDIT:  And now the ads are gone! Whatever you did, thank you!


----------



## Asmo (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Morrus, the ad is gone!

Asmo


----------

